# Crop problem 10 day old chicks



## PeggyB (Feb 14, 2011)

Could anyone help me figure out what it wrong with these baby cockatiels.


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6FM279sxlI

The crop is nearly full of clear liquid with some gas; the bottom of the crop has food. I checked the other clutch in the aviary and their chicks are just fine.

No white patches in the mouth, though the liquid in the crop does seem to be mucusy.

I just discovered it about an hour ago. I started treating with Nystatin (in case it is yeast) and TMS (Trimethroprim Sulfamethoxazole). I have spent so so much money on vets this past month, I may have to let them die if I can't figure it out. I hope someone on the forum can help me. 

These are parent raised chicks. I don't check the box everyday. I looked day before yesterday and they were fine.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't help but this link might help.

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------

